# A/C Filters



## frankyb (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi all,

  My wife and I have just moved into full timeing.  Just bought a 2011 Keystone Alpine Fifth wheel..   Model 3450rl.  I'm sure I'll find them sooner or later, but does anyone know where the A/C filters might be hidden?  It is a ducted system with Heat pump.  Although most of the manuals were with the trailer when we bought it, the one for the A/C wasn't.  Any help would be appreciated.

Frank & Elisha Baker
Milton DE


----------



## jc2 (Apr 14, 2013)

If there is a roughly 16"x16" panel on the ceiling under your ac/ac's, a filter will be under each panel of the ac's.  On our ac/heatpumps, there are (2) rows of round ceiling vents that run perpendicular to each other.  One row has around filter in each vent and the other row is where the air flow from the ac and heatpump exit.  Whatever filter location you have, I would carry a spare(s) with you.  If bought from a dealer, call and ask them or if from a private individual, call them.  You can also give Keystone a call also.  http://alpine.keystonerv.com/


----------



## bob7794 (Apr 18, 2013)

The filter will always be inside of where the AC pulls air into it.  Usually there is a panel door on the bottom of the unit, inside, that drops down to revel a foam or some other kind of filter.


----------

